
Vintage Cassettes: 1963-2010 - midgetjones
http://vintagecassettes.com/
======
heywire
Wow these designs bring back some memories. As a kid I probably had several
hundred cassettes, some pre-recorded, but mostly recorded from the radio or
copies (remember high-speed dubbing?). I used to ask for cassettes whenever
we'd end up at the store (well, until I got my first computer, then it was
disks). I guess I was a bit of a weird kid.

------
wensley
Memorex 89 - The spaceship designs at the bottom really bring back memories.
[http://vintagecassettes.com/memorex/memorex_files/memorex89e...](http://vintagecassettes.com/memorex/memorex_files/memorex89e.htm)

------
erickhill
And here they are with their outer clothes removed:
[http://www.tapedeck.org/](http://www.tapedeck.org/)

(and no watermarks)

------
tjwds
Awesome collection!

Putting on my digital preservation hat, I'd be interested in learning more
about where the original scans live and why they're watermarked (could be
something to do with how old the site is?) It's great that the site is backed
up by the Internet Archive, but I feel like this collection could be better
served if the original scans were added to the IA as well.

~~~
nsxwolf
It's hard to really enjoy the images with the watermarks.

~~~
vermooten
+1 not sure why they bothered, they're hardly Getty Images material.

~~~
huehehue
People bother with watermarks so their images aren't stolen and used for
profit: [https://petapixel.com/2017/11/27/netflix-stole-vhs-
cassette-...](https://petapixel.com/2017/11/27/netflix-stole-vhs-cassette-
photos-stranger-things-boxed-set/)

~~~
khedoros1
I think that the other commenter's point wasn't to ask the purpose of
watermarking in general, but why the site bothered watermarking _these_
images, given their small dimensions and relatively low quality.

------
tudorw
oh boy, that one in the metal case, get's the B-Boy in me going, lay down ya
sheet and get down with some breaks, anyone ?

